# Breeding Amano shrimp



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Matt,

You might have already seen this, but here's a site on breeding Amano shrimp I blundered into:

http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have seen this article, but the last time I saw it, I don't think it had as many pics. Thanks for posting the new link!


----------

